# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Dạo chơi trong khu vườn trên không ở New York - du lịch Mỹ

## hantt.163

*Khu vườn độc đáo này là viên ngọc xanh quý giá, hiếm hoi giữa không gian đô thị nước Mỹ. * 

  High  Line là một khu vườn - công viên nằm trên một đoạn của đường ray bỏ  hoang West Side Line chạy ở phía Tây Manhattan. Sau chuyến chở hàng cuối  cùng vào năm 1980, đường ray này đã bị đóng cửa và bỏ hoang suốt một  thời gian dài. 

  
 
Gần  20 năm sau, vào tháng 8.1999, những kiến trúc sư địa phương đầy đam mê  Joshua David và Robert Hammond đã tổ chức một cuộc họp để bàn về tương  lai của đường ray bỏ hoang này và quyết định tái chế nó. 

Chỉ  trong vòng vài tháng, 2 con người vô danh này đã thành lập được một tổ  chức từ thiện mang tên Những người bạn của High Line và đã biến đổi  tuyến đường sắt bỏ hoang này thành một "ốc đảo" mới dành cho người đi  bộ.

    Từ khi mở cửa vào năm 2009, High Line đã trở thành địa điểm du lịch văn hóa được quan tâm thứ 2 của thành phố. 

Nó  thu hút gần 4 triệu du khách mỗi năm. Địa điểm này nổi tiếng đến nỗi  nhiều thành phố lớn khác như London, Chicago, Philadelphia và Rotterdam ở  Hà Lan đều đang có ý định phát triển mô hình này.

  
 
Đường  ray High Line khai trương lần đầu như một đường ray tàu lửa bình thường  vào năm 1934. Đường ray này kết nối trực tiếp các nhà máy và các kho  chứa hàng, cho phép đoàn tàu có thể vào sâu, ngay trong các tòa nhà.

  
 
Sữa,  thịt, sản phẩm và những nguyên vật liệu sản xuất nhờ vào đường ray này  có thể được vận chuyển và bốc dỡ vào các nhà máy một cách trực tiếp  không hề lo ngại đến những ảnh hưởng của giao thông trên đường phố. 
Với  sự phát triển của ngành vận tải đường bộ giữa các tiểu bang vào những  năm 50, đường sắt ngày càng được sử dụng ít đi trên khắp cả nước và cuối  cùng bị dừng hẳn và bỏ hoang.

  
 
Đến  thời điểm cuối những năm 90, tuyến đường sắt này đã bị bao trùm bởi cỏ  dại, cây bụi và cây cối lởm chởm,biến thành một di tích xấu xí của thành  phố đô thị vẫn tiếp tục phát triển. Cuối cùng, thị trưởng thành phố New  York - Giuliani đã ra lệnh tuyến đường cần được phá hủy.

  
 
Gần  một thập kỷ trôi qua sau khi thị trưởng Guiliani cố gắng gỡ bỏ và phá  hủy High Line, nó đã biến thành một trong những công trình sáng tạo và  hấp dẫn nhất trong không gian công cộng của thành phố New York. 

Các cột thép đen từng một thời chống đỡ cho đoạn đường ray cổ giờ đây là chân đỡ cho một công viên nằm trên 7,5m ở trên không.
Điểm  hấp dẫn của công viên này bao gồm vẻ đẹp tự nhiên được lấy cảm hứng từ  khung cảnh thực của đoạn đường ray bỏ hoang với những loài cây dại, bụi  cỏ mọc khắp nơi - một khung cảnh khá lạ mắt của thành phố và con sông  Hudson. 

  
 
Những  đoạn đường đi bộ rải sỏi và bê-tông được thay thế các con đường mòn,  uyển chuyển theo từng đoạn đường ray và chia thành các ngách rõ ràng làm  hòa tan phần khung cứng vào trong cơ man cây cối và đường mòn phủ sỏi. 

  
 
Phần  phụ dài ra của đường ray gợi người ta nhớ lại chức năng trước đây của  nó. Nhiều phần của đoạn đường ray được tái chế lại thành những bộ ghế  chờ với hướng nhìn ra dòng sông. 

  
 
Hầu  hết cây cối ở đây, bao gồm 210 loài là những loài thực vật đồng cỏ gồ  ghề, những bụi cỏ, hoa sao và loài hoa cúc Susan và nhiều loài cây bản  xứ Mỹ khác. 

  
 
Đoạn cuối của công viên này là cả một khu rừng hỗn hợp các loài bạch dương, cung cấp những bóng màu lốm đốm cho buổi chiều muộn.

  
 
Hiện  tại, công viên kéo dài từ đường Gansevoot đến đường 30 - nơi mà phần  đường ray trên không chuyển hướng về phía Tây. Nơi đây vẫn mở cửa hàng  ngày từ 7h sáng đến 10h đem. Đây thực sự là một điểm đến không thể bỏ  qua nếu bạn đến thăm New York.


                                  Theo: Vnexpress

----------


## lunas2

oa có đường tàu trên cao đẹp thật

----------


## thientai206

trên không mà nhìn như dươi đât ý nhi

----------

